# Waitlisted on Lyft



## Roberto

Good they're limiting driver supply to increase the number of riders a driver gets but sucks to be on the other side of it. Any idea how long it takes roughly to get off the waitlist? I'm in OC.


----------



## LuLu

Any time, just email them, I was I week


----------



## LookyLou

Yes, don't just wait. Send them email and follow up on it every couple of days letting them know how excited you are to get on the road.

Squeaky wheel usually gets the grease. hopefully persistence will pay off quickly for you.


----------



## Baron VonStudley

I have been told that wait list means you are rejected. Your ball hairs will turn white by the time you hear back. I was wait listed during the founding driver time which I was supposed to be, but I was "waitlisted" I finally got someone to give me a straight answer that they had a problem with my car during the cattle call interview 3 months before. I informed that person that I had replaced that car and submitted pictures insurance and registration 3 different times to all the support drive emails and then the tune finally changed and I was apologized to as they were "really busy" and I was activated immediately took my mentor ride the next day after countless emails. Best use of time I could have done because I was going to just wait but I was persistent. you need an real answer to why you were rejected. maybe its something within your power


----------



## Baron VonStudley

FYI wait list means rejected. You need to be persistent and don't take no reason for an answer why you are rejected. For me I was wait listed and did not let it go. I finally got through to someone who looked into it and said oh your car was rejected at the cattle call interview 3 months before. I was not happy because I had replaced that car and emailed drive and support 3 separate times with registration, insurance, pictures. They apologized cause they were " real busy" and activated me immediately and I did the mentor session next day. Best thing that happen to me in a long time when I started


----------



## LookyLou

I originally thought that the wait listing was a rejection only also, but there have been drivers on this forum that were wait listed and then activated a short time later.

Best to keep following up with them and be persistent though. Try to get an answer as to why you were wait listed and when you will be able to start.


----------



## LuLu

It is not rejected, just busy or you need to fix something.


----------



## LAuberX

I was put on a wait list, when I contacted them a week later to see how long it would be I was told they "require more than a nice car" and dont call them, they wont call me.

all I can figure is my mentor who had little experience gave me a bad review... I have given almost 1,000 rides on Uber so I don't suck at this.


----------



## UberNation

I was wait-listed this week, too. I'm in OC as well.


----------



## Moofish

I also just signed up in OC and I'm wait-listed as well.


----------



## Joanne

I saw Craigslist ads looking for Lyft drivers, so I applied. At the end of the application it said "thanks but we're not looking for drivers in your area. We'll keep you on the list." They don't have Lyft active where I am, so I'm guessing they are just testing the water to see what kind of driver pool they have to pick from. 

Who do you email to follow up? If you say you're an uber driver do they care?


----------



## LookyLou

Joanne said:


> I saw Craigslist ads looking for Lyft drivers, so I applied. At the end of the application it said "thanks but we're not looking for drivers in your area. We'll keep you on the list." They don't have Lyft active where I am, so I'm guessing they are just testing the water to see what kind of driver pool they have to pick from.
> 
> Who do you email to follow up? If you say you're an uber driver do they care?


Email [email protected] and cc [email protected]

Lyft as a company doesn't care if you are an Uber driver. As a matter of fact they love to try to convert Uber drivers and usually pay a premium on bonuses and guarantees to do so. Plus, if you become one of the Pioneer (first) drivers in your area you will get a lot of special stuff and attention and probably become a Mentor right away.

I would say, stay on them on a regular basis. Can't hurt for sure.

Good luck with everything.


----------



## Roberto

Thanks, still waitlisted. Have not gotten a response to any of my emails. I do have someone's text number and I'll start hitting that up more. Uber is alot better about this for sure. I would always get a response from them the same day. I've already taken my mentor ride.


----------



## gdougher

Waitlisted here, as well -- trying to figure out if it's an actual rejection (I wouldn't think so? Uber [I think - got an email that they were waiting on document uploads] and Sidecar background checks have both come back fine?) or if there is a long waitlist to become a driver. Sent an email to the address listed on this thread, but, haven't heard anything yet.

Strangest thing was I got the waitlist email at 11 PM on a Sunday night - makes me think there's something automated about it? Or, Silicon Valley culture.


----------



## SeahawkTim

I applied to be a Lyft driver in January. Took the mentor ride, even set up a tentative schedule for the following week. Got waitlisted. After three days of getting daily reports (with no rides and thus 0% "reliability" rating) but no confirmation, I e-mail support to see what's going on. They reply to the effect of "never mind, thanks but no thanks".

Six months later, I try to sign up as a driver again, only they already have my cell number on file. I try to log in, but it only lets me log in as a rider.

I suspect "waitlisted" is closer to being "blacklisted" than actually being in any sort of queue. If you don't pass your initial mentor ride, you're locked out permanently.


----------



## Moofish

When I select driver mode in the app, it no long says I'm not authorized to drive yet, just asks if I want to sign up to be a driver, so I guess I was rejected.


----------



## Roberto

Just reapply. I had a much nicer, cleaner car than my mentor. They might be failing people to limit driver supply. I don't know anything, just speculating. If that happens to me I'll reapply in a second.


----------



## LookyLou

Anyone that signed up for Lyft with my referral codes and is now wait listed please let me know. I will try to message my contact at Lyft and see if we can get anything done about this. It can't hurt.


----------



## LuLu

LookyLou said:


> Anyone that signed up for Lyft with my referral codes and is now wait listed please let me know. I will try to message my contact at Lyft and see if we can get anything done about this. It can't hurt.


Hey, I was wait listed too after my mentor ride and everything. I'm telling its not rejection, they have you on stand by, I think in case someone quits, gets deactivated or other. I finally had my first Lyft trips yesterday and it was very cool! Keep trying. I had a couple things on my car to fix and so it took about a month. The fist email I got back from them after wait list was that they ate very busy and sorry it took so long.


----------



## Moofish

Moofish said:


> When I select driver mode in the app, it no long says I'm not authorized to drive yet, just asks if I want to sign up to be a driver, so I guess I was rejected.


I was mistaken, apparently my Facebook login and phone login are 2 separate accounts, I signed up for driver under my phone number login and it still says not approved to drive yet.
Still waiting for an email response.


----------

